# Mouse Scroll Problem



## OrganicSalt (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought a Logitech G9 mouse a while back, everything was fine, then for no apparent reason the mouse scroll started acting up, often it will not scroll down well, scrolling up seems to be alright though. It seems to get worse the longer my computer is on, a computer restart usually puts it right but sometimes not.

Any help in resolving this matter would be much welcomed^^


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mose Scroll Problem*

I've been using a G9 for the last few months, so I'll try and help.

Have you tried updating the driver and setting the options in the Logitech control panel back to default?

Is there any dirt on the scroll wheel, or have you been using it with wet fingers?

Is the wheel set to click for each movement, or is it in 'free spin' mode?


----------



## OrganicSalt (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Mose Scroll Problem*

Driver updated reset to default, still no good.
Mouse is clean, no not used with wet/dirty fingers.
Wheel is set to click mode, though the problem is more pronounced when changed to free spin mode.

Does this sound like the mouse is damaged?
It just seems strange that it works alright for a while after the comp is restarted, or powered on after its been off for a period of time.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mose Scroll Problem*

It does sound like the wheel is damaged, but it's strange that the problem disappears when you reboot.

If you scroll up and down using the cursor keys instead of the scroll wheel, is there any lag? If there is, and you've already updated the Logitech driver, then it could be that your graphics driver needs to be reinstalled.

Can you test it on another computer or try it in another USB port?

If it's still under warranty, see about getting it replaced.


----------



## OrganicSalt (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem when using cursor keys.

Same problem when used on other computers and USB ports.

I'll have to dig around an see if i can find my receipt and hope its still under warranty^^


----------

